# One Outcome of a BYB



## Blue_Sky (Oct 5, 2008)

Backyard breeders breed dogs without caring about the health of the dogs or the genetic problems they may be passing on and only care about making money. They will breed any dog to any dog, or follow current trends. The trend now seems to be for so-called "teacup" dogs. The smaller the better. But breeding solely based on one trait (in this case, size) is a huge mistake. 

This dog came into the local animal shelter yesterday. He was named Spike because he needed a tough name. He weighs 1 lb 12 oz, fully grown. He has a deformed palette, only two teeth (which are his baby teeth that never fell out), cryptorchid, paraphimosis, and obvious problems with his spine and legs. He is extremely deformed and has multiple issues, but he IS small. I've put the pictures on as links, in case they are upsetting to anyone.

Spike 1
Spike 2
Spike 3
Spike 4

Spike is a sweet, loving dog. He is social and loves to be in someone's lap. But he is stuck in a body in which he cannot be a "real" dog. He can barely walk, much less run and play. He can't eat hard foods. He may be in pain (we aren't sure yet). 

This dog is a result of someone's irresponsible breeding. This is why you should only get dogs from responsible breeders (or adopt!).


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh that poor dear thing, he looks so sweet and didnt deserve to be put into that body because of irresponsable breeding, or money grabbing people trying to make a quick buck! I hope he isnt in any pain, will you ket us know of his progress? xx


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

The poor little baby, it makes me want to cry. l hope he has no pain and that you can find out andhelp him if he has. I cant imagine what you can do for his future but i hope there is something.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Poor little guy. I hope that you are able to treat the paraphimosis without amputation or severe surgery. At least the Cryptorchidism should be able to be resolved with a neuter so long as they are up inside him. That would be one less issue he has!

He is very special and must be a fighter because often times weak/sick fetuses are aborted late term OR if born - they are rejected by their mom.

So he must have had good care at the start of his life or I doubt he would have made it this far. 

Playing devil's advocate here ... (don't kill me)

These genetic issues can appear in ANY breeding program. You cannot screen for them.

It is possible for any one of those issues to pop up in a new puppy at any time with any breeding - however poor little Spike seems to have gotten them all at once.

He *may* have been the unhealthy, runt of the litter - which happens sometimes in breeding despite health screenings, healthy lines etc. 

So although it is MOST LIKELY that this little sweetie came from someone who didn't have a clue what they were doing (a BYB or puppy mill) - it is also possible that he came from a responsible, reputable breeder (who placed him in a pet home/free home because of his defects - although I would have kept a dog myself who had this many issues) who just had a genetic fumble on this ONE dog.

I really hope that you can find a loving home for him with someone that can help him and manage his health issues.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ That's very true. I agree, although I didn't see the pics I don't think I want to, sounds sad


----------



## jodithurman (Jul 28, 2004)

OrchardLane said:


> Poor little guy. I hope that you are able to treat the paraphimosis without amputation or severe surgery. At least the Cryptorchidism should be able to be resolved with a neuter so long as they are up inside him. That would be one less issue he has!
> 
> He is very special and must be a fighter because often times weak/sick fetuses are aborted late term OR if born - they are rejected by their mom.
> 
> ...


This is very sad but I also agree with you 100%


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Bless his heart. I sure hope he isn't in any pain. Please keep us posted with regard to health status.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh that poor baby. Hope he isn't in any pain and that he finds a real good home.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww! Bless him:-(


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue_Sky said:


> Backyard breeders breed dogs without caring about the health of the dogs or the genetic problems they may be passing on and only care about making money. They will breed any dog to any dog, or follow current trends. The trend now seems to be for so-called "teacup" dogs. The smaller the better. But breeding solely based on one trait (in this case, size) is a huge mistake.
> 
> This dog came into the local animal shelter yesterday. He was named Spike because he needed a tough name. He weighs 1 lb 12 oz, fully grown. He has a deformed palette, only two teeth (which are his baby teeth that never fell out), cryptorchid, paraphimosis, and obvious problems with his spine and legs. He is extremely deformed and has multiple issues, but he IS small. I've put the pictures on as links, in case they are upsetting to anyone.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing. i hope people will think of Spike and dogs like him next time they encourage these BYBs to keep breeding. And no, when i say "encourage" bybs, i dont just mean by buying from them....


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ow poor Spike.  
I hope you can keep us updating on him.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes Spike is in very poor condition. I wonder what his parents look like and how badly they are off though they could be dead already for all we know. Its so sad people are so heartless.


----------



## Blue_Sky (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a rescue interested in saving Spike. They are planning on consulting with their vet tomorrow and letting me know. I will let you know what happens with him. He's a sweet little lap dog. The real issue at the moment is the penis. It needs veterinary care asap before it dries out. Poor guy has no idea anything is wrong with him. He's sweet and tries to run and play the best he can.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

How terrible 
Poor little darling.. that made me cry.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Hello Girls! One post....is no one else seeing this as a troll alert????
People get on & post controversial stuff
and never post again just to stir the pot an watch the outrage of others.
It upsets people and some trolls just like to watch that. Your feeding the Troll!

Sorry, but it just bugs me.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Hello Girls! One post....is no one else seeing this as a troll alert????
> People get on & post controversial stuff
> and never post again just to stir the pot an watch the outrage of others.
> It upsets people and some trolls just like to watch that. Your feeding the Troll!
> ...


I have to agree with you. Also the person claims to work at a shelter and having volunteered at numerous ones myself over the years - I know that it is common for younger, overly passionate individuals to make assumptions about a dog they don't know much about - but make statements to support their own views, opinions etc. IE: Clearly stating that this little guy came from a BYB when if he was taken to the shelter - they wouldn't know. 

This person even claims to know WHY the dog was bred - to be a teacup. It is a leap to assume to know the intentions of the breeder of the dog when you don't even know the breeder. Especially when Chihuahuas come is varied sizes and a small dog like this CAN come from much larger parents. 

Also some of the conditions listed are not that bad (although they sound bad when you list their official names). 

Having non-descending testicles (being a cryptorchid)? That is something that can happen to any dog - it is a fault in the show ring but it can happen to any male puppy born. Often times a breeder won't know the testicles aren't going to descend until several months later. This condition is not a result of poor breeding - it can happen with excellent breeding. So to make an uneducated statement that this was due to poor breeding when that is untrue - is misleading.

His penis sticking out (paraphimosis)? That is *not* normally a congenital defect for Chihuahuas (it is thought to be genetic in German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers though). This can be caused by foreign objects getting into the skin surrounding his penis - an inflammation problem or injury. So to make an uneducated statement that this was due to poor breeding when that is very unlikely - is misleading.

What concerns me most is that nothing "official" was mentioned about the spinal/leg issues that are obvious in the photos. The poor guy is also too skinny - you can see the discs in his spine! 

If this little guy was abused as well as neglected - he might have a spinal cord injury or lacks the muscle mass to maintain a proper stance. 

The "deformed palate" - can something as simple as an elongated soft palate (IE: reverse sneezes but many vets who don't know the breed assume it is a genetic defect), overly large hard palate mis-aligning the would be teeth. Nothing was mentioned in detail about that so again we can't assume it was poor breeding - it again could simply be a genetic mis-fire.

His teeth? We all know what happens if people don't provide a good diet and proper dental care - who is to say this dog wasn't properly cared for by their owner?! What about that?

Why didn't the owner have the vet look at and treat the paraphimosis?
Why didn't the owner have the dog neutered?
Why didn't the owner provide ample food to allow the spine to be properly covered with flesh?

The poster was obviously trying to be an alarmist and some have fallen right into it with the "Oh yes stop bybs". 

*The truth is:*
A) No one here knows if that dog is really in a shelter or it is the worst Chihuahua photo someone could find on the internet and post here. 

B) No one - not even the poster knows where this dog came from so it is ignorant to assume that it was a BYB for sure (likely but we don't know).

C) No one - not even the poster knows if the paraphimosis or spinal/leg issues were caused by injury or not. It is easy to state that it is congenital but making statements like that without proof is misleading, ignorant and blatantly self-serving.

For all we know this dog left his breeders home with teeth, normal stance etc and due to poor care and possible injury/abuse - he know looks like this.

When seeing photos like this it is easy to assume what the poster is writing is the truth but there is usually more to the story than that.

It is important to keep that in mind as everything this dog looks to have could have MULTIPLE causes.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue_Sky said:


> I have a rescue interested in saving Spike. They are planning on consulting with their vet tomorrow and letting me know. I will let you know what happens with him. He's a sweet little lap dog. The real issue at the moment is the penis. It needs veterinary care asap before it dries out. Poor guy has no idea anything is wrong with him. He's sweet and tries to run and play the best he can.


poor little one  i hope what you say is true. some think youre a troll but i hope you are real so you can update us on baby spike's condition...


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

OrchardLane said:


> Having non-descending testicles (being a cryptorchid)? That is something that can happen to any dog - it is a fault in the show ring but it can happen to any male puppy born. Often times a breeder won't know the testicles aren't going to descend until several months later. This condition is not a result of poor breeding - it can happen with excellent breeding. So to make an uneducated statement that this was due to poor breeding when that is untrue - is misleading.


thanks! thats useful to me bc that is what my dog is. i didnt even know there was an official term for it but bc of you, now i am able to give his condition a name-- and that motivated me to learn more about it.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

chibellaxo said:


> thank you for sharing. i hope people will think of Spike and dogs like him next time they encourage these BYBs to keep breeding. And no, when i say "encourage" bybs, i dont just mean by buying from them....


Truer words were never spoken. Highlighted perhaps your most important point. 

Poor puppy


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OrchardLane said:


> Poor little guy. I hope that you are able to treat the paraphimosis without amputation or severe surgery. At least the Cryptorchidism should be able to be resolved with a neuter so long as they are up inside him. That would be one less issue he has!
> 
> He is very special and must be a fighter because often times weak/sick fetuses are aborted late term OR if born - they are rejected by their mom.
> 
> ...


He sure looks like a sweetie. But I agree with you. It could have happened to any dog. More likely in a puppy mill/byb I'm sure, but still. 

The Cryptorchidism, has something to do with his pp? Is it always sticking out like that or was he just super excited? Boss's rarely comes out since his neuter.


----------



## Blue_Sky (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I am certainly insulted. I have been visiting this forum, off and on, for over a year. I have never posted, however, because I do not have a chihuahua myself. However, I will reconsider posting in the future because of the feedback I've gotten from a certain few. I work at an animal shelter and organize rescue efforts for all dogs, but have rescued/worked with/rehabilitated/adopted out MANY chihuahuas. But I have also not been able save them all. There are countless dogs that I couldn't do anything for, other than allow them to be euthanized. I do not own a chihuahua myself for one simple reason. I have to keep that space open for the hundred or so dogs that come through my household each year while on their way to their better life. This little boy is most certainly "real". I have video of him interacting with my own animals that I planned on posting when I came to this site today, but have now decided not to share it with you all since reading the latest replies. You are absolutely right that I do not know, for sure, that he came from a BYB, but the evidence points that way. You can deny it all you want (maybe because YOU breed your dog irresponsibly as well). Two veterinarians have examined Spike and reviewed his xrays. Both say that his spine/legs have been that way since birth and is not from an injury. However, if he'd received physical therapy shortly after birth (massaging, stretching, splints, etc), he's legs could have been straightened. But it obviously was not done. Yes, he is skinny, but is now eating like a horse and putting on weight. As far as his teeth, he only has two baby teeth, even though he is probably a year or so old (aging is based on tarter, testicle size, etc). He has never had any adult teeth grow in to push the baby teeth out. There is no space for the roots of former baby teeth, so chances are, he only had two teeth when he was a puppy. A responsible breeder would've noticed that. Crytorchid does not have to do with bad breeding, it is just another issue with this little guy. Paraphimosis is the same, although this may be the reason why he would have to be euthanized.

Being in a shelter, I see all breeds of dogs who have the one trait that is being popularized, while other issues pop up because they aren't considered by breeders. As an example: Blue pit bulls are popular right now. 90% of the blue pit bulls we get at the shelter have temperament and health issues, while these issues are much less in brindles, reds, etc. So when we get a 1 lb 12 oz chihuahua, with so many problems that it is a struggle just to survive, what would one assume? That this dog came from a responsible breeder, one whose only interest is to improve or maintain the breed, or one who does not care about the animals themselves and is more interested in money? 

I am not a "troll". I am simply a person trying to raise awareness, so this poor little dog does not have to suffer in vain. I am college educated in the animal field, have taken numerous advanced genetic classes, have studied animal behavior, have consulted with zoos on the training and care of their animals, and am only concerned with the wellbeing of animals in general. I am not an overzealous, uneducated person jumping to conclusions. I have the education and experience to know what I am talking about.

If you were concerned about my truthfulness, it would have been much kinder to tell me privately. I find it extremely rude that people would jump to conclusions about me, based on my one posting of a dog whose life I am working so hard to improve. You not only belittled me, but also the cause that I have dedicated my life to and this sweet little dog.

For the people who truly care, Spikey was neutered today and survived the surgery (the vet was not sure if he would). His legs/spine cannot be fixed at this point, but he can live in his current form. The paraphimosis is still an issue that they are dealing with. They are trying different treatments at this time. He is a happy-go-lucky fellow who loves to curl up in blankets or in someone's lap, give kisses, and just be held and loved on.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kristin said:


> He sure looks like a sweetie. But I agree with you. It could have happened to any dog. More likely in a puppy mill/byb I'm sure, but still.
> 
> The Cryptorchidism, has something to do with his pp? Is it always sticking out like that or was he just super excited? Boss's rarely comes out since his neuter.


no. cryptorchidism is when at least one of the testicles are retained.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jasper was cryptorchid. I don't think this person is real.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Kristin said:


> The Cryptorchidism, has something to do with his pp? Is it always sticking out like that or was he just super excited? Boss's rarely comes out since his neuter.


His penis sticking out is Paraphimosis. That is not normally a congenital defect for Chihuahuas (it is thought to be genetic in German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers though). This can be caused by foreign objects getting into the skin surrounding his penis (or just his own hairs that surround his penis) or an inflammation problem or injury. So it is misleading to say it is from his breeding as that is more than likely NOT the cause.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

As an ex nurse, I know all about paraphimosis...in humans, not pleasant.
To be honest what immediately came to my mind when I saw this poor puppy. Given all his other apparent health issues and appearance.
His penis was simply too big for the sheath 

Guess we'll never really know, poor little lamb.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you for the update on Spikey and I am so glad his neuter went well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Blue_Sky, I am sorry that you were insulted but the fact is that the claims you made were misleading in my opinion. If you are trying to raise awareness, then please do so in an appropriate manner with facts and not assumptions. 

When people throw around assumptions, their own personal views/thoughts without supporting facts - it becomes misleading to the people reading it and that is something that insults me. 

We all care about dogs like Spike (it is sort of preaching to the choir here as we are all passionate about ethical, humane and responsible breeding) and where as it is very likely he came from a BYB (or even more likely a puppy mill) the issues that he has are not exclusive to breeding and I really dislike it when people throw out blanket medial terms to make it sound entirely genetic as the people reading aren't getting the whole picture.

I have an issue with people not posting the whole story or the whole truth. I have no issues with people bringing things to light but please do so ethically. 

I would much rather you come on here and say here is Spike - this is what is wrong with him (giving medical terms AND descriptions of the conditions as not all readers know what is what), he is underweight, he is x/x/x, this is what testing we have done, this is what testing we will be doing, we are doing this for him now and this is what we hope for him and although we don't know where he came from we suspect he came from a puppy mill/BYB because of this/this/this but he also didn't get great care as x/x/x/x. 

Instead you come on and immediately lecture us on puppy mills and BYBs making it sound like not only did Spike come from one but that his current condition is the direct result of breeding only AND to take it a step further and again assume the _actual intention_ of the breeding etc. To me, I find that irresponsible for someone wanting to create awareness.

I too have a background in science, genetics and in fact did pre-med at one of the most prestigious universities in my country. I have worked at everything from horse farms to marine aquariums as well as the Department of Fisheries and Oceans. I have been involved with animal rescue my entire adult life and have worked closely with numerous vets, specialists and surgeons throughout the years but I also am fully aware of Chihuahua issues and genetics too as those are my specialty. 

So I don't make the statements I make lightly as I am equally passionate about animals and even recently invested over $2500 of my own money working with 5 Chihuahua rescues that were in my home until they found their homes. 

I am a stickler for ethics. I get a lot of flack from friends and family for my ethics and I am sorry if my ethics insult you. I just want people to read something and get the whole story not just assumptions. When real information is provided in detail - people can learn from it. People can't learn from assumptions. 

I know that you want the best for Spike but automatically saying and making assumptions about things is not the right way to do it. You also need to bring to light the entire issue about his health which is not just genetics but the lack of care he received from his owner. 

With your "background" and education I would hope that you would use it to educate people on the actual issues with Spike and not to skirt around those issues and go to assumptions. When you have the knowledge it should be shared in detail not dismissed. 

It really concerns me as no where are you bringing up the big issue of who the heck irresponsibly owned this dog for a year plus? His owner did not get him medical treatment or therapy! His owner did not get him neutered! His owner did not feed him appropriately! Honestly, the owner is just at fault in my eyes as they were severely irresponsible about the care for this dogbut again no where is that even mentioned which saddens me. 

Chihuahuas come naturally in all shapes and sizes. 

There are unethical breeders out there (even registered one) that breed only for size but BYBs and puppy millers don't usually have the small ones unless they are fluke runts that come out of larger stock because they won't pay for c-sections that are required for small dams. Why? They wouldn't make any money if they lose the dam and the puppies. Yes some try their own c-sections but they often lose out on the dam and the puppies as it is not done properly or the after care for the pups is too much.

You can get a 1lb12oz Chihuahua (although Spike will likely top 2 lbs once he is at a proper body condition score) with normal breeding. You can't assume the person was intentionally trying to breed a "teacup". 

Also, from my experience it is also relatively impossible to tell IF therapy could have rectified Spike's skeletal issues. It is very possible that it MIGHT have helped but looking at something in present tense and guessing about what could have worked months and months ago is again misleading as it automatically makes the reader think Spike could have potentially been a "normal dog" - when we don't know that for a fact. 

It is easy for vets to say things like this. We also need to remember that vets are human and they make mistakes and say things they shouldn't too. People here on this forum have experienced that - things from misdiagnosing parvo to being told reverse sneezes require surgery. Sometimes common sense is required to weed through all the info. 

Hopefully the rescue that was interested in Spike will take him in and get the necessary treatment for his Paraphimosis as euthanasia for a condition like that which is treatable (even with drastic measures) seems unnecessary in my eyes. 

Again, I am sorry if you were insulted but I truly believe there is a better way to educate people on Spike and his situation.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad Spikes neuter went well. I would love to see the videos of him. Please keep us updated. I am sorry about the comments you had on here. But it has happened before, now we all know you are real and we would love to kept up to date on little Spike.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Threads being closed now guys :coolwink:


----------

